# Calm Down/Shut Up/Quit Trippin'



## Prosperity711 (Mar 29, 2007)

I received this email today and thought I would share, hope you enjoy it as much as I did 

*Psalm 46:10 "Be still and know that I am God."*

So many times we make situations more than they are due to our anxiety,

*CALM DOWN*! God has your life under control; He knows how to handle even the seemingly complex situation with ease.

*SHUT UP *! Stop having pity parties and talking about your business all 
the time; don't you know that the power of death and life is in the 
tongue! Stop speaking negative things into existence in your life and 
in others.

*QUIT TRIPPIN'!* When you look at your situations through your eyes, you 
often read more into the situation than what is there. It's not as bad 
as you think particularly if God is in your life; Stop over analyzing 
your life.

*Be courageous*
2 Timothy 1:7 - "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of 
power, and of Love, and of a sound mind.
Fear is not of God. Have the courage to step out on faith and do the 
seemingly impossible. Start your own business; go into the ministry; 
pply for that promotion; anything that you've been afraid to do and 
you know that God has called you to do - JUST DO IT!
*
Have confidence*
Philippians 4:13 - "I can do all things through Christ which 
strengthens me."
Remember, greater is He that's within you than he that's in the world. 
You have the power of the most High God working in you, and you have 
His Son steadily making intercession for you. You have nothing to worry 
about! Walk with your head up! You say you have low self-esteem; 
somebody told you that you'd never amount to anything; the devil is a 
liar! Know that you are somebody not because Jesus said it, but because 
you are a child of The King!

Walk in the VICTORY !
Romans 8:28 - "And we know that all things work together for good to 
them that love God, to them who are the called according to His 
purpose."

Does anything else need to be  said?
The jury has been out and the verdict is in - *YOU WIN!*

God has already worked it out for you. It may not come the way you 
think it should come (or when you think it should), but remember - CALM 
DOWN, SHUT UP, AND QUIT TRIPPIN'! He's working it out for "YOUR" good 
(in His time).

 *Do not ask the Lord to guide your footsteps, if you are not willing to move your feet.
Be Blessed TODAY !!*


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, I so needed to read this this morning. Thank you for posting!!!

ETA: I printed out two copies. I'm keeping one at my desk at work and one on my bedroom door at home so I can read it everyday!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 30, 2007)

Love it, Love it , Love it...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah.....good stuff!


----------



## Jenaee (Mar 30, 2007)

OK....I sent that to EVERYONE I know with email and I'm keeping a few copies for myself!! I love it. I soooooo needed this!


----------



## Jenaee (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry...double post


----------



## Prosperity711 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so glad you ladies liked it  

I get a lot of these types of emails, I can always use some inspiration, so we should share this type of stuff more often.


----------



## missvi (Apr 1, 2007)

I nedded this! Thank You


----------



## shalom (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Candiss (Apr 4, 2007)

This is so inspiring! Thanks


----------



## determine3 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just what I needed to read..thank-you!


----------



## Studio_gal (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you - this was definitely written for me!


----------



## preciouzone (Nov 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed this... I know it's old - But I just gotta bump it!

*Preciouzone


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you!

I am forwarding this! This is too good not to share!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is what I need right now.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 3, 2008)

My God is an awesome God.  I was feeling somewhat anxious today because I got reminded about something that I should take care of and I was worried about how I was going to handle the situation.  I came in here looking for something and HighlyFavored(my buddy) had just responded to this post and it caught my attention.
God Knows how to catch your attention you just have to be open to receive it.
I try to remember to ask God to keep my eyes,ears,and heart open to what He wants me to see and this passage even though its almost 2yrs old still is fresh in the mind of those that love Him.  It could not have come at a better time.  My God is so awesome.


----------



## BlairWaldorf (Dec 5, 2008)

i really needed this .


----------



## star (Dec 6, 2008)

Good Stuff!!


----------



## rayness (Dec 7, 2008)

I needed to read this today.  Thanks for bumping this up.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great sticky!!!


----------



## Puddles (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh.........right on time as always.
Thanks.

God Is Good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New year !
Lord I needed to read that post today. Thank God for that word. I am going through a depressing time and I keep confiding in people who only want to use my weakness for their own happiness. I am going to confide in Jesus and do just what the post says Calm done, shut up, and quit trippin. God's got it and he doesn't put more on us than we can bear.


----------



## Anashja (Jan 9, 2009)

An inspiration. greatly appreciated this morning.


----------



## NessaNessa (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank You!!


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 16, 2009)

thanx!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 17, 2009)

Work is getting so tough. I needed this so badly. I have been looking for better positions and a direction from the LORD and this post says it all. 

Calm Down and QUIT TRIPPING.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 9, 2009)

I printed this out and hung it by my mirror so I can read it everyday. Thanks for posting


----------



## femalegold (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I really needed this it hit home for me. I'm going threw some trying times in my life now.


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this post! :luv2: Glad it's a sticky.  I have to read it frequently to remind myself to Calm Down, Shut Up and Quit trippin!  

_***Father God, in the name of Jesus, grant me patience, faith, and peace in my heart.  THANK YOU for your protection and your promise.  I love you and I DO believe you!***_


----------



## Laela (Oct 7, 2009)

Had to read this one more time...for some inspiration!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 31, 2009)

Stumbled onto this thread. Thank you OP.


----------



## lsw29 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump, I really like this.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 15, 2010)

i sooo needed to read this this morning!


----------



## LovinLocks (Mar 29, 2010)

Welll daaang.  Okaay!!!  MAYBE *THIS* IS THE ANSWER TO THE THREAD I JUST PUT UP, duh!!!  But I just don't know how to NOT be a lil concerned?????  





Prosperity711 said:


> I received this email today and thought I would share, hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> 
> *Psalm 46:10 "Be still and know that I am God."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 2, 2010)

b u m p , I am always so encouraged by this


----------



## LovinLocks (Apr 3, 2010)

One of our young ladies here said she wanted to be here to read the testimony . . . WELL HERE IT IS!!!!

Yesterday I interviewed at two places:  Tampa General Hospital (which interview yielded AT LEAST 3 possibilities).  When I shared with the Nursing, hr person my situation . . . her fingers went flying on the telephone to find managers to interview me on spot.  She kept harping on "Why are you applying for a HUC position with your skills?"  She said it so much that I just went on and told her the circumstances of how I got here.  K, so I left there having had an on-the-spot interview for a unit secretarial position AND an appointment for another job on Monday.

Then,

I had an interview scheduled that afternoon at a university.

Not too long after I left that interview the cell phone rang . . . 


THEY OFFERED ME THE JOB; I START ON TUESDAY!!!!!!!!

I am still pinching myself.  You see, my rent is paid up 'til the 30th . . . I have like $150.00 in the bank TO MY NAME.

I am so awe-inspired that Jehovah God heard my prayers.  My family and friends (cyber and real) had my back in support in this endeavor.  I am sooooo happy.  I am going to use this as a springboard to my program of understanding that Jehovah means what he says, that I need to speak and confess that Jehovah is real and he is indeed able.  And, I need to overstand that Jesus died for ME TOO.

Amen.

Lovin' Locks


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 7, 2010)

I needed this today!


----------



## foxee (May 22, 2010)

Just had to drop in and read this one more time!


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 23, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> One of our young ladies here said she wanted to be here to read the testimony . . . WELL HERE IT IS!!!!
> 
> Yesterday I interviewed at two places: Tampa General Hospital (which interview yielded AT LEAST 3 possibilities). When I shared with the Nursing, hr person my situation . . . her fingers went flying on the telephone to find managers to interview me on spot. She kept harping on "Why are you applying for a HUC position with your skills?" She said it so much that I just went on and told her the circumstances of how I got here. K, so I left there having had an on-the-spot interview for a unit secretarial position AND an appointment for another job on Monday.
> 
> ...


 

I am so happy for you, and so encouraged to see...you know the "Truth".

Jehovah is an awesome God!


----------



## little_nikki_99 (Jul 1, 2010)

this is definitely something to keep you motivated!! Thanks


----------



## Lucie (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 26, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> One of our young ladies here said she wanted to be here to read the testimony . . . WELL HERE IT IS!!!!
> 
> Yesterday I interviewed at two places:  Tampa General Hospital (which interview yielded AT LEAST 3 possibilities).  When I shared with the Nursing, hr person my situation . . . her fingers went flying on the telephone to find managers to interview me on spot.  She kept harping on "Why are you applying for a HUC position with your skills?"  She said it so much that I just went on and told her the circumstances of how I got here.  K, so I left there having had an on-the-spot interview for a unit secretarial position AND an appointment for another job on Monday.
> 
> ...



@Lovin Locks  
Awesome God is so good. Congratulations !

@Lucie Thank you for bumping!

I was praying today and I just had to come in here. God is so Awesome.


----------



## Aniece28 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is something I'm glad I read, thanks.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 6, 2011)

I forgot I read this almost two three years ago and commented but it is so on point now.


----------



## ADB (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank You for this!  I really needed to read this message today.


----------



## skyslady (Jun 14, 2011)

God always sends what you need just when you need it! I just found this thread and I am so glad I found it because this is what I needed. Praise God for He is an awesome God.


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 14, 2011)

I really needed this message today. I've been so anxious and depressed lately. Sighs. Thanks for bumping skyslady


----------



## skyslady (Jun 14, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I really needed this message today. I've been so anxious and depressed lately. Sighs. Thanks for bumping @skyslady


 
I so understand, I was getting anxious too and I just feel like things aren't coming together fast enough for me. I ran across this and remembered that God is in control. nappystorm just remember that the plans that God has in store for you are good. He wants you to prosper and live in peace! Trust in the Lord my sister with all your heart and mind. Keep your head up WE ALREADY HAVE VICTORY IN CHRIST JESUS!


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes!! Christ is my provider! Thank you for the words OP


----------



## gn1g (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been praying for a move of God since 11/22 concerning my child.  I stay in GODs face and was just thinking Lord help me to be anxious for nothing help me to stay out of worry and fear.  Then I thought let me look at the christian forum and this thread popped.  

It has helped me today.  

"Does anything else need to be said?
The jury has been out and the verdict is in - *YOU WIN*!

*God has already worked it out for you. It may not come the way you 
think it should come (or when you think it should), but remember - CALM 
DOWN, SHUT UP, AND QUIT TRIPPIN'! He's working it out for "YOUR" good 
(in His time).*


----------

